# Rougham Hall Suffolk July 13



## Kezz44 (Aug 17, 2013)

These are my photos from my very first exploration back in late July which actually inspired me into the whole derelict/abandoned places. Wanted to share these with you as it was such a beautiful place in the depths of Suffolk even tho its been done before. All I know about this place is that it was bombed in WW2 as the army used it during this time. There are houses very close to this site in the woods and I believe it is still part of a well kept working estate. 

Beautiful place on a wicked sunny day too!!!!! Lotsa fun!!!!





063 by kooki92, on Flickr




089 by kooki92, on Flickr




038 by kooki92, on Flickr




053 by kooki92, on Flickr




029 by kooki92, on Flickr




057 by kooki92, on Flickr




032 by kooki92, on Flickr




035 by kooki92, on Flickr




068 by kooki92, on Flickr




060 by kooki92, on Flickr

Beautiful place on a wicked sunny day too!!!!! H


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2013)

Things are always better when the sun shines!,great pics.


----------



## seanstu (Aug 20, 2013)

You didn't venture to the clock tower?!


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 21, 2013)

We did from the back but there are people living very close to the tower and didn't want to alert anyone!


----------



## MrGruffy (Oct 20, 2013)

Wonderful old place a shame it will rot away.


----------



## rocks-town (Nov 25, 2013)

Aww this is defo one of our all time favourites. Grew up going here and now at 24 we still like to visit. Such a beautiful site and tranquil surroundings, and handy as its only a short walk from wher I live. Thanks for sharing.x x


----------



## onebadpuppy (Nov 26, 2013)

I think you will find that the building is owned by Rougham Estates who in turn is owned by the Agnew family. During World War Two, it was requisitioned by the U.S. 8th Army Air Corps and the intention was to use it to house the base commander and other high ranking officers. Some locals are certain that it was a planned raid based on accurate information from an informer, others say they just got lucky, either way it was bombed by the Luftwaffe before the Americans moved in.


----------

